# Looks like something moving in Merry's belly



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 1, 2011)

I've noticed it with Pip before but it was a lot more subtle. I was just watching Merry a few minutes ago while she was having a little snooze on her side and noticed her belly was moving a lot. Like there's something inside moving around, looks pretty gross like there's an alien in there or something. >.<

It's sort of like a ripple but sometimes it moves in a circular motion too. Does that just mean her stomach is digesting the food or could it mean something else?

She's only just gong on 10 weeks so i ruled out her being preggers, she hasn't been displaying any of the pregnant doe behaviour.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 1, 2011)

That's just the movement of her intestines. They're constantly moving and pushing all the food through them.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep, just her intestines  The movement is a good thing, even if it looks and feels a bit creepy!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh good thank you, that's a relief because i tried to search for what it could be and someone said worms. But i wasn't sure if he/she was just trying to scare the poster cause they'd have to be some giant worms. >.<


----------



## Cheyrul (Aug 1, 2011)

Omgosh. I would so freaked out. So if it happens to our bunnies, it is normal?


----------

